
“Mommy, why is there a server in the house?” by Microsoft - mromnia
http://gizmodo.com/342499/microsofts-brainwashing-childrens-book-mommy-where-do-servers-come-from
======
nojvek
Hahaha! This was awesome.

"When daddy loves mommy, he buys her a server"

------
techman9
WTF am I reading

